# How to post pictures using Photobucket



## JustAnja

I thought I would put together a tutorial for everyone to learn how to post pictures on these forums. I see so many new people come on, and not know how to post a picture with their post. 

Depending on your level of skill and confidence, you may not need instructions as detailed as these.

First you need a Photobucket account.

Go to Photobucket.com and open that account.

Find a picture on your hard drive that you want to add to Photobucket. 

Look at it on your screen.

Click on File, Save as, and take note of what directory it is being saved in. Write it down if necessary. (this is only if the picture does not already reside on your hard drive)

Go to PhotoBucket

Go to your album. ***Mod note: It might have changed. If you see a button labeled, "Upload images and videos" you can click on that button. It takes you to your pictures in your computer. From this point, you can follow the directions below after "browse"***

Place your cursor in the box UNDER the Add pictures from URL 

Click on BROWSE 
This will open a menu box and you can now search for the image on your hard drive that you want to upload.

Browse to the folder containing your pictures by double clicking your way to it. It helps if you know ahead of time where they are.

Double click on the photo you want to add.

You will see part of the photo name in the box

If your only uploading one picture click on SUBMIT and wait. If you want to upload more than one at a time you can search for those now.

When the picture has been added, there will be a message stating *picture added*

Under the photo you have just added will be up to four lines - 
Email & IM
Direct Link
HTML Code
IMG Code

You will need the IMG to embed photos into your message. If you click on that box, it will be highlighted and automatically copy the tag for you or you can manually copy it (CTRL+C). 

Paste it in the forum board message where you want it. (CTRL+V).

If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see the IMG option, click on ACCOUNT OPTIONS, make sure there is a dot in the YES circle in front of IMG.

*******************************************************
A much simpler way to include an image in your forum post would be to *attach* it directly from your hard drive. This works well for most people, IF they have already resized the image and it is within the limits of sizes to attach to the post. (4.88MB TOTAL per post on this site, so that can be one large file or a couple of smaller files totaling 4.88MB)

When posting a thread and you want to attach an image just look down below the box you are writing your post in and see *New Attachment*. Click on BROWSE and search for the image on your hard drive. Select the image from the menu and select OPEN. Once it shows in the NEW ATTACHMENT box click on ADD ATTACHMENT. This will attach it into your post and will show once your either preview or post the thread. 


If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask here and someone will help you.


----------



## terryo

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

That was a great post. I wish someone had done it a while ago when I frist joined. I went crazy trying to post pictures. That post should be on every forum.


----------



## TestudoGeek

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

indeed, great idea Anja.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

Great idea about posting pics!

How about how to resize also Anja?


----------



## Chucky

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

I found a great little program that does almost everything, well at least everything I need to do with a picture. It's called irfanview and it crops, resizes and all that other good stuff and it's FREE!

Oh, did I forget to say it's FREE!

Here's a link to download it: http://www.irfanview.com


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*



Chucky said:


> I found a great little program that does almost everything, well at least
> 
> Here's a link to download it: http://www.irfanview.com



I've used Irfanview for about 2 years now. I LOVE it! Its just so darned easy to re-size the pictures.

Yvonne


----------



## JustAnja

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

I use a couple of programs on my computer that I use to edit pictures with but even Photobucket will resize them to whatever size you want them to when you upload them. Just look for the OPTIONS above the upload button and set it to whatever size you would like them to be. 640x480 is a good standard forum size.


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

I'm gonna try from flickr.... here goes:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/2525435904_4031574f77.jpg


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*



chelonologist said:


> I'm gonna try from flickr.... here goes:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/2525435904_4031574f77.jpg



that didn't work out the way I wanted...

how can I embed photos in my post?


----------



## Josh

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*



chelonologist said:


> how can I embed photos in my post?





Code:


[img]http://yourURLhere.com/photo.jpg[/img]


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

k, let's try this again...


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

and again...


----------



## chelonologist

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

ok, apparently flickr was the problem - i guess they don't like linking to their site.

Thanks Josh!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

I know this thread is about posting your pictures, but Michael, how very interesting the two little tortoises are. Same species but totally different colors and growth lines.

Yvonne


----------



## Josh

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

you can also use the Attach feature built into the forum to upload and post photos.


----------



## Lucymay

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

*******************************************************
..."A much simpler way to include an image in your forum post would be to *attach* it directly from your hard drive. This works well for most people, IF they have already resized the image and it is within the limits of sizes to attach to the post. (4.88MB TOTAL per post on this site, so that can be one large file or a couple of smaller files totaling 4.88MB)

When posting a thread and you want to attach an image just look down below the box you are writing your post in and see *New Attachment*. Click on BROWSE and search for the image on your hard drive. Select the image from the menu and select OPEN. Once it shows in the NEW ATTACHMENT box click on ADD ATTACHMENT. This will attach it into your post and will show once your either preview or post the thread. "...


I attached a photo for the contest as described above (New Attachment), however my picture only shows after you click on it not as everyone elses. What did I do wrong? Thanks.........


----------



## Lucymay

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

Please ignore other post..... yesterday my picture was not showing but today it is. ???


----------



## Sheldon

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*





I'm not getting it how do you resize pics


----------



## egyptiandan

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

Either you need a program on your computer or just upload your pictures to photobucket. Photobucket will resize your pictures for you.

Danny


----------



## Alireza

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

My picture (in the contest) is unavailable now...I dont know why??!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*



Alireza said:


> My picture (in the contest) is unavailable now...I dont know why??!



When you post pictures from another site, like Photobucket, what actually happens is the computer takes the link (computer address) from the other site and then brings the picture from that link to the forum. So the bad part about having a Photobucket picture on the forum is, if you want to be able to see your photo forever, on the forum, you have to always keep it in Photobucket. Once the photo is removed from the other account, it then becomes unavailable to the forum.

Is this what happened to your picture?

YVonne

I just took a look at the submissions for the calendar and post #20 shows your beautiful tortoise. Picture is just fine!

Yvonne


----------



## Alireza

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

thank you . but thats not the problem.can you see my picture in the contest page?


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*



Alireza said:


> thank you . but thats not the problem.can you see my picture in the contest page?



Yes, I can.

Yvonne


----------



## Alireza

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

so I think the problem is with my browser.
anyway,thanks for helping.


----------



## Kadaan

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

"Free" sites like photobucket/imageshack will delete photos after a certain period of time if you don't log in, after it's been viewed too many times, or if it hasn't been viewed for a certain period of time.

My favorite free site is Picasa by Google (http://picasaweb.google.com/.) You get 1g of free space, and there's a program you can download to organize/resize/retouch/crop your photos (http://www.google.com/picasa/.) You can upload through the website, or through the program. It's a lot cleaner with less ads than photobucket/imageshack.

To embed a photo from picasa on the forum, find the photo you want to use and choose these options:






Type



so it looks like this:






You can hit the 'Preview Post' button to make sure it looks right. When you post it, it shows up just like this:


----------



## DeBo's Mom

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

WOW! Thank you so much! I really needed this post.


----------



## andrew71888

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*






Woo hoo it worked!!!!
Thx bro


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

Not bad. Now, post this photo on the "Sulcata faces thread." 

Don't make me pull off the road!


----------



## andrew71888

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

Hahahaha to funny, ok i will thx!


----------



## channy

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*





Just testing...has it worked! LOL


----------



## jue

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

thankyou thankyou 

just used your advice and got photos on my post .....

after a long time of trying ....so pleased..

what a great help 

jue


----------



## Jerseynox

*RE: How to post pictures in your forum posts*

thank you


----------

